# Engine casting



## bridgeport13b (Oct 1, 2015)

Hi I would like to get into model engine building, I was wondering if there is any good model engine building and casting books.
Thanks
Richard


----------



## Herbiev (Oct 1, 2015)

Village press has a book containing all 10 of Ray Hasbroucks engines. A good place to start.


----------



## Charles Lamont (Oct 1, 2015)

bridgeport13b said:


> Hi I would like to get into model engine building, I was wondering if there is any good model engine building and casting books.


Steam or IC (or external combustion)?


----------



## bridgeport13b (Oct 2, 2015)

Anything really besides steam, I will take a look for that book.
Thanks


----------



## Johnsun (Oct 13, 2015)

thanks  too, i will search this book and learn


----------



## fourstroke (Oct 17, 2015)

search for books by B Terry Aspin
foundrywork for the amateur or the backyard foundry, both of these have usefull information
Check his cartoons as "chuck, the muddle engineer"
Dougie


----------

